# dog show question



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Others will correct me if I am wrong, but I think it is just a matter of time before the approval goes through. Keep an eye on it -- the club's page says it is something like their 84th annual show. I don't think there is much of a chance they have held a show for that many years without being approved by AKC and I don't see any reason why such a long-standing event would fail to be approved this year. It is likely just a situation of when they sent in their paperwork and how many applications AKC needs to sort through before getting to theirs. Good luck with your pup!

Julie and the boys


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

No, it will be approved- but until the judging panel is all approved, and various other myriad of forms are filled out and sent in, it will say that on the AKC site or infodog, onofrio or the various supers' sites. 4-6 puppy classes are fun- have a great time!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Then I guess I will be able to start filling out some paperwork. I pick him up on the 12th, and I'm gonna print out the entry forms and bring them with me. I want to ensure I know what information goes where.

Thank you all so much. I felt like a fool not knowing what seems to be basic information.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Don't be silly- there's nothing easy about understanding dog shows! You'll probably have questions for a long time to come and there's not a thing wrong with that. WE're not born with event knowledge...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> Don't be silly- there's nothing easy about understanding dog shows! You'll probably have questions for a long time to come and there's not a thing wrong with that. WE're not born with event knowledge...



Case in point -- I have a question for you. I didn't notice an opening date for entries listed in the event premium or on the AKC page for the event mentioned in the OP. I know with agility (and obedience, if I remember correctly... It has been a while) that there is a set start date and time for the club to begin accepting entries. Is this different in conformation? And, if so, how does one know when it is an appropriate time to enter? I have never participated in a conformation event before but am keeping all options open with Banyan... so this info may come in handy some day. 

Julie and the boys


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I didn't notice an opening date for entries listed in the event premium or on the AKC page for the event mentioned in the OP.





Jersey's Mom said:


> I know with agility (and obedience, if I remember correctly... It has been a while) that there is a set start date and time for the club to begin accepting entries. Is this different in conformation?





Jersey's Mom said:


> And, if so, how does one know when it is an appropriate time to enter?


I have no clue... I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

bethlehemgolden said:


> I have no clue... I didn't even think of that.



I didn't expect you to know the answer. I was hoping Prism Goldens or someone else with conformation experience could tell us both. Responding to bump this up so people can see it. 

Julie and the boys


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something to kinda keep in mind is that waiting until the clubs actually release the premiums and start taking entries (usually about 1-3 months before that I've seen, generally 1 month) - it also gives you a better idea as far as being able to make it to that show. 

I have my hotels and grooming space locked down for the National this year and will send my entries in whenever that's set up (this is my first National, so I have no clue)... but even there, while I'm doing all this, I have a very sick nervous feeling in my stomach being forced to set things up that far in advance. Because I don't know if my work schedule will suddenly change on me or who knows what else may happen between then and now. 

That's probably why entering shows about 1-2 weeks before they close is more my speed.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Megora said:


> I don't know if my work schedule will suddenly change on me or who knows what else may happen between then and now.
> 
> That's probably why entering shows about 1-2 weeks before they close is more my speed.


My schedule doesn't change, at all. Personally being able to tell my husband when I 'm planing on going out is something he appreciates. I want to try and do 1 show a month, and on a Sunday.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Whenever it is finalized with AKC entries can be taken. If you enter the first day it is open you will be first in the ring.
or second lol if someone else beats you first in.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> Whenever it is finalized with AKC entries can be taken. If you enter the first day it is open you will be first in the ring.
> or second lol if someone else beats you first in.



Don't enter day 1. Got it. 

Julie and the boys


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Why wouldn't you want to be first? Would not that be an advantage to you? They judge would be looking at you through out they session? Like to be thre first or the last in line I thought would be beneficial.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I can think of a good example - and something that happened to me today....  

I was first in my class (Open) - and unfortunately could not hear the judge's instructions because of the noise (big show, crowded, very loud, soft-spoken judge giving instructions 3 dogs to my left). 

The judge wanted us to go around the ring twice and stop at the same spot. I couldn't hear that. I didn't know if he wanted us all to go together or one at a time, I didn't know where he wanted us to stop, and totally missed the 2x around part. 

Rather than questioning the judge who already went to the middle of the ring - I had to confirm with the handler to my left and patch it together. It still was a "paper bag" moment for me - and I was just glad the judge didn't hold it against me. 

The person in the ring first generally has to pay attention as far as where the judge wants everyone to set up going into the ring. And they have to pay attention to the judge's instructions and it is their job to make sure everyone is ready before they take off around the ring. 

And besides that, first in the ring generally means you have to get set up right away for your individual turn with the judge watching. 

If you're not first - generally you get to sneak up while the person ahead of you is doing their down-and-back and you have more time to set your dog up well before the judge turns around to look. 

^^^^ But it is truly a matter of luck as far as timing with sending entries in or not. I did not send my entry for this show right away, but I still ended up being the first in Open.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think it's hard to be first- you have to hear the judge, be set up super fast, and I think most judges don't like to leave first in first (but that's my own little anecdotal observation) in a large class.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There is no guarantee that the first entry is the first dog in the ring. The superintendents all have different ways of deciding who is first.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah. As a newbie, better not to be first up. It requires setting your dog up quickly, being familiar with all the gaiting patterns, and being able to hear and respond to the judge quickly and without question. Better to be at least second so you can watch what those ahead of you do.

Also not great to be last, because after your go-around, all the other dogs will already be stacked for the judge and you have to stack yours very fast.

Most judges have the dogs enter the ring in catalog order, but some do not, and if you happen to have a judge that doesn't adhere to the catalog order, you can find a tactical position to give you space to learn before being "on" (and place your dog most advantageously). Also, you can always ask the ring steward. Just say you're new and you don't want to disrupt things by being first, and the judge might place you in a better position. Sometimes, professional handlers have ring conflicts and will have someone else take a dog into the ring, and that person will ask to be put in the back of the line in hopes that the regular handler can get there in time. They do make accommodations.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a REALLY stupid question about this. There are two entry fees-what are they each for? First dog and then additional dogs? 

Harrisburg Kennel Club, Inc.
Event No: 2015105202
Pennsylvania Farm Show Complex
Northwest Bldg
Maclay & Cameron Sts
Harrisburg, PA
Pended
Entry fees: $34.00 / $26.00


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

It helps to go watch your judge before it's your ring time. You can see what pattern he wants, where he wants the dogs to go to, etc.. You can also then see if he is going in catalog order if he allows for any order where you can just get in line to go in. 

A friend who is a judge told me that generally the first dog in the ring gives her a starting place to judge others against and the last dog in is the best remembered unless one really stands out. Generally I like to be towards the end of the line, but that also depends on what dog I'm showing and other things like if the dog likes to show, or is one that gets bored quick (then I want to be towards the front of the line), etc.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yes, lots of people show more than one dog. Or if you have more than one entry, say a dog in sweeps and the same dog in regular classes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's if you have multiple entries at a show with the _same_ dog at the same trial. 


Example -


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I like to see in the chairs outside the ring and chat with people. You can watch the patterns and see how the judge is running each class. It helps relax yourself and your dog if you feel more prepared before you enter the ring.

So on another note, you sent off your money to enter the show, do you know by looking at the number on your receipt what number dog/bitch you will be in the ring? I mean if your number is 6, do you know if you will be first or last in the ring?

I'm asking that because I think that will be the next question once people enter a show. 

Dogs are odd numbers, bitches even.

So if you are 6, you are a bitch, but the 3rd bitch. If I'm in a 6-9 month puppy bitch class, the first bitch class in the ring, I could assume I'm the 3rd bitch in the ring. But I might be wrong. What if bitches 2 and 4 didn't show? Then I would be the first bitch in the ring. If I'm entered in Open and my number is 6, there may be 2 other bitches in open or those other 2 bitches may be in other classes. I won't know until the day of the show.

So at a show, the dogs are first, with the youngest puppy dog class first, all the way through Open dogs. Once the dogs are done, the bitch classes will begin the same order. Not all classes will have a dog or bitch in it.

Remember to smile at the judge anytime you look their way, whether they are looking at you or not. Assume you will win, never assume you are going to lose. Walk like you own the place. Put your dog first in front of you. The dog is being shown, not you. Dress conservatively, you are displaying your dog. All judges love dogs. Most of them are very nice people. Judges have very long days and can get tired. One judge I spoke with after a show, said she couldn't wait to be done judging so she could have conversations with people and not looked at like she was preferring any particular handler or dog.

If you don't like how your puppy does the down and back, ask the judge to do it again. Often they say yes. I saw one handler do the down and back with a puppy bitch 3 times before she felt the puppy was headed in the right direction. So make sure you get your money's worth of the judge's time. But don't be excessive. 

Don't be a gossip, don't listen to gossip. Smile, smile, smile. Be happy. Don't gossip. Enjoy your time with your dog. 

Thank the judge as you receive your ribbon or not. Thank them for their time. My breeder sends all her judges thank you cards and photos of dogs with points that the judge gave.

Watch your puppy around other dogs. Dog shows have lots of dogs in very close quarters. Many bitches are in heat. Don't let your puppy be a pest to a dog, they may not appreciate it. I heard of a fight last weekend. It's a messy situation and I'm not sure how it will be sorted out. But fights are generally rare.

Stay away from the entrance to any ring until your class is called. You don't want to be in the way.

When you go to a show, bring your receipt with your number on it. Memorize that number. When you go to a show, find out which ring, go to that ring and ask the steward for your card with your number and a rubber band. Ask for help if you have any questions. Most people are more than willing to help.

If you loose something, they will have a lost and found at the arena somewhere, just ask a steward. 

Have a great time!


----------

